# crystaldiskinfo shows current pending sector count 200 , what does that mean ?



## nvrmndryo (Mar 8, 2014)

crystaldiskinfo shows my wd 1tb hdds  current pending sector count 200 , and uncorrectable sector count 200 . is it serious ?what does that exactly mean ?




- - - Updated - - -

attached image


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 8, 2014)

the value is just 2.see the raw values. but keep an eye on those readings. if they keep on increasing, back up important and rma the drive.

Current Pending Sector Count


> Current Pending Sector Count S.M.A.R.T. parameter is a critical parameter and indicates the current count of unstable sectors (waiting for remapping). The raw value of this attribute indicates the total number of sectors waiting for remapping. Later, when some of these sectors are read successfully, the value is decreased. If errors still occur when reading some sector, the hard drive will try to restore the data, transfer it to the reserved disk area (spare area) and mark this sector as remapped.



Uncorrectable Sector Count 


> Uncorrectable Sector Count S.M.A.R.T. parameter is a critical parameter and indicates the quantity of uncorrectable errors. The raw value of this attribute indicates the total number of uncorrectable errors when reading/writing a sector.


----------



## nvrmndryo (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks!


----------

